# 55" 4K TV - Nur welcher, Sony oder Samsung?



## PrincePaul (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

wie es der Name schon verrät, tue ich mich gerade etwas schwer bei der Entscheidung für einen neuen TV, bzw. meinen ersten TV 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


Zu den Kenndaten:

max. 1500€
55"
4k
lieber flach, gering curved würde auch gehen
sollte relativ zukunftssicher sein (HDR, HEVC etc.)
3D ist egal

Es wird auch ein PC angeschlossen, also wenn mal ein Game gezockt werden sollte, sollte die Latenz/Reaktionszeit möglichst gering sein.

Soviel zur Vorgeschichte.


Hersteller sind mir eigentlich egal aber irgendwie haben sich dann folgende Modelle herauskristallisiert:

Sony:
KD-55X8505C
KD-55X8507C
KD-55X8508C                        prinzipiell alles die gleichen Modelle nur unterschiedliche Gehäusefarben

und bei Samsung der UE55JU6850.

Bei anderen Herstellern hab ich irgendwie nichts einsprechendes gefunden, evtl. wisst ihr ja noch nen Geheimtipp.



Was ich gerade so Herausgefunden habe ist beim Sony:

+Bild
+HDR
+ min 100Hz Panel, da 3D

-Android TV wohl nicht ausgereift
-300€ teurer als der Samsung
(-)laut Datenblatt nur 4k in 30p, habe aber schon gefragt ob die 60FPS beim PC als Zuspieler funktionieren, das Gerät hat ja immerhin HDMI 2.0


beim Samsung:

+besseres OS
+300€ günstiger als der Sony

+- ähnliches Bild, habe mir bei Saturn beide angeguckt, ließ sich aber auf Grund unterschiedlicher 4K Demos schlecht vergleichen. Evtl, minimal schlechter als der Sony

-50Hz Panel
- kein HDR



Und jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll 
Im Moment tendiere ich zum Sony, was sagt ihr?
noch irgendwelche Tipps?


So siehts aktuell aus, bisschen leer ohne TV 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank 
Grüße


----------



## corcoran2 (20. Januar 2016)

Ab Baureihe 7xxx haben auch Samsung TVs alle 100 Hz Panel.
Ich würde dir zu Samsung raten. Sony hat in den letzten Jahren bildtechnisch stark nachgelassen, während Samsung inzwischen zur Spitze gehören...
Mein Tipp wäre der JU7090!


----------



## Ryle (20. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wie sinnvoll es aktuell ist sich nen neuen Fernseher zuzulegen, da im März die 2016er Serien verschiedener Hersteller starten und somit dann tatsächlich zukunftstauglichere Modelle kommen oder die alten Serien günstiger abverkauft werden. Da tragen die Geräte dann auch Siegel, wenn sie die Mindestanforderungen für HDR erfüllen. Außerdem wird Dolby Vision beim Streaming noch ne größere Rolle spielen und das wird auch erst mit der kommenden Generation supportet.

Davon abgesehen, kann weder der Sony noch der Samsung HDR, weil dafür Local Dimming, HDMI 2.0a (für externe HDR10 Quellen) und eine gewisse Helligkeit von Nöten wäre. Samsung hat nur die Nano Crystal Maske, die alleine aber nicht viel bringt, zumal Samsung bei den 6er UHD Serien nur 60Hz Panel verbaut und diese bei allerlei Content ziemliche Juddering aufweisen. Bei Sony ist ein besseres Panel verbaut und mit nem Software Update kann er zwar theoretisch mit HDR umgehen, aber bringen tut dir das im Endeffekt nicht wirklich viel da auch hier Local Dimming und die Helligkeit fehlt.

Der Sony ist bildtechnisch ganz ok, hat nen relativ geringen Inputlag, akzeptiert bei 1080p 120Hz Signale und man kann sogar Motionflow anschalten ohne den Inputlag massiv zu erhöhen, was bei 30fps Konsolen Games doch ziemlich helfen kann. Leider ist die Android Software aber ne mittlere Katastrophe und das auch jetzt noch, nach zig Updates. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich wirklich noch warten wenn du wirklich ein zukunftssicheres Gerät willst. Selbst du aktuellen High End Modelle werden ihre Probleme mit HDR haben, da den meisten einfach HDMI 2.0a und die Helligkeit fehlt. Local Dimming mit ausreichend vielen Zonen haben zwar ein paar wenige Geräte, aber ob die dann auch ein HDMI und App Update bekommen um mit den Formaten umzugehen ist eher unsicher, da es bis vor kurzem keine Standards gab.

Allerdings wirst du sowieso noch 1-2 Jahre warten können bis UHD und/oder HDR eine Rolle spielen werden. Aktuell würde ich bei 55" sowieso eher ein paar Euro drauflegen und nen LG 55EG910V  bzw. 9109 kaufen. 1080p OLED kannst du bei 55" jedem aktuell UHD vorziehen, wenn du auf HDR verzichten kannst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn es um das zocken geht ist Sony immer noch die Wahl der Stunde. Wegen der ganzen neuen Features würde ich auch lieber warten bis die sich etabliert haben oder jetzt kaufen und auf den Spielkram verzichten den man nicht zwingend braucht. Der frühe Vogel bekommt zwar oft den fettesten Wurm wird dafür aber öfter mal vom Fuchs verspachtelt


----------



## Venom89 (20. Januar 2016)

Habe selber einen 65x8505 und bin bisher zufrieden. Bild ist super, software wird langsam .

Ps deine Aufstellung der Lautsprecher ist eine Katastrophe


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Kommentare.

Also über 1500€ wollte ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben, deshalb sind die OLED Geräte schon mal außen vor.
Stellt sich natürlich die Frage wenn jetzt in 2 Monaten neue Geräte auf den Markt kommen macht es ja jetzt echt keinen Sinn.
Die werden ja vermutlich in den gleichen Preiskategorien gestaffelt werden.


Für die Lautsprecher ist leider nicht mehr Platz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

Sagt ja keiner das man mehr ausgeben soll, und die ganzen Funktionen die man gewinnen könnte müssen ja erst mal etabliert sein.



> Für die Lautsprecher ist leider nicht mehr Platz


Zimmer komplett umstellen? So ist das ja wirklich grauslig mit der Box die da quasi in der Ecke Tod gestellt wird ( ist jetzt nicht böse, abwertend oder verachtend gemeint )


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2016)

Das war hierauf bezogen : 





Ryle schrieb:


> Aktuell würde ich bei 55" sowieso eher ein paar Euro drauflegen und nen LG 55EG910V bzw. 9109 kaufen. 1080p OLED kannst du bei 55" jedem aktuell UHD vorziehen, wenn du auf HDR verzichten kannst.



Bezüglich umstellen: Das Problem ist, dass Zimmer ist eher so länglich. 
Den Eingang sieht man ja auf dem Bild. Wenn man alles einfach an die Wand rechts daneben stellt, quasi um 90° dreht, dann ist zwar alles weiter auseinander, da diese Teil länger ist, man stolpert aber direkt in die Couch beim reingehen....
man könnte höchstens den Sub wegstellen und hat dadurch mehr Platz.

Ich wollte den nur erstmal so weit wie möglich weg haben von den Nachbarn 
Wundert mich sowieso schon, dass bei mir noch nie einer geklingelt hat wegen dem Lärm.


----------



## JackA (21. Januar 2016)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich würde die weiße Wand mit einem anständigen Projektor befeuern. Somit kannst du die freie Fläche mit einem maximal großem Bild bestücken, nur sollte man den Raum abdunkeln können.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2016)

Warte lieber noch auf die 2016er Modelle. Und ich kann dir nurs ans Herz legen, für den Preis kein 1080p mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## JackA (21. Januar 2016)

Wenn 4k bei dem Preis mittlerweile ein besseres Bild bietet als 1080p, dann 4k.
Einen Vorteil von mehr Schärfe/Details wirst du jedenfalls bei deinem Sitzabstand mit 55 Zoll nicht bemerken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2016)

Klar sieht man da einen Vorteil, besonders wenn es nativ ist.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2016)

Projektor steht außer Frage.  Komplett dunkel ists hier nicht und nach so und so vielen Std die Lampen tauschen?! Äh ne. Dann müsst ich noch extra Hardware zum TV gucken kaufen.


Ja 4k steht fest, also ein 1080p kaufe ich mir auf keinen Fall.
Die Frage ist jetzt halt ob wirklich in 2 Monaten die neuen Modelle kommen oder ob die Hersteller das dann doch wieder verschieben und man wartet und wartet und wartet ...

Der Sitzabstand ist 3m


----------



## Ryle (21. Januar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Klar sieht man da einen Vorteil, besonders wenn es nativ ist.


Klar, wenn man davor steht. Was auch der Grund ist warum in jedem Markt nur 1,5m Platz hinterm TV ist. 
Bei 55" siehst du den Bildschärfe Vorteil schon ab 2-3m Sitzabstand nicht mehr, Bildqualität hingegen immer. Je größer das Gerät dann wird, desto mehr kann ne höhere Auflösung von Vorteil sein. Trotzdem macht gerade Bildeindruck, Schwarz- und Kontrastwerte mehr aus als viele immer denken. Gerade wenn man die Geräte dann unter realen Bedingungen zu Hause stehen hat (Stichwort Abends - Low Light Verhältnisse) . Wer nach Bildeindruck im Markt einkauft macht hier nämlich grundlegend was falsch.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2016)

Gut, aber man will sich ja auch nicht mehrere Geräte schicken lassen und sie dann Zuhause ausprobieren bzw. den Rest zurück schicken.
Das Problem im Markt ist auch, dass man absolut GAR keinen Vergleich zwischen den Geräten hat, es läuft ja immer die herstellereigene Demo etc. sodass man ja nie das gleiche Bild auf den verschiedenen Geräten zu sehen bekommt.

Ich glaube ich werde jetzt aber noch mal bis März warten und denn nochmal diesen Thread rauskramen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2016)

Ich denke mit der Entscheidung wirst du wohl am ehesten glücklich werden anstatt einen Schnellschuss zu wagen.


----------



## PrincePaul (18. März 2016)

Und habt ihr schon was neues Interessantes entdeckt?
Also ich nicht....


----------



## Tengri86 (18. März 2016)

Naja von den kommende 2016 nach Hersteller Preisempfehlung und bei deinem Budget (max 1500)

kommen ja nur die


Panasonic TX-58DXW734 
Panasonic TX-50 DXW 784
Samsung UE49KS7090 
LG 49UH7709


Warte mal bisschen.. Hisense ist ja Sponsor von Fussball EM..vlt wischen die mal ordentlich auf mit neue Produkten,
die müssen mal langsam kommen. 

Und anfangs kosten neue Modelle immer zuviel.. nach 2-3 Monate werden die günstiger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Ist scheinbar doch noch etwas früh. Von den genannten hätte ich bei Samsung Magenschmerzen


----------



## PrincePaul (18. März 2016)

Ja man kann auch noch zwei Jahre warte und sich ein 8k kaufen...sowas führt ja zu nichts.
55" solls auch werden.

Der Sony KD-55X8505C macht aktuell immer noch das Rennen. 1200€ inklu Versand.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Dann lasse dir den Sony doch kommen wenn er eh schon der Favorit ist, und ein Vorgängermodell ist meist ausgereift und die Neuheiten sofern wirklich nutzbar vorhanden  dürften zu verschmerzen sein


----------



## PrincePaul (18. März 2016)

Naja es kamen ja bisher keine besseren Alternativen, außer warte warten warten, auf Produkte, bei denen keiner weiß wann sie auf dem Markt erscheinen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Am Anfang war es ja auch richtig nur hat derzeitig eben kein Rad neu erfunden bzw ist mit der aktuellen Reihe noch gut aufgestellt wie es bei Sony anscheinend der Fall ist


----------



## Tengri86 (19. März 2016)

Der neue Sony x85d 1799 Euro nach hersteller 

Du kannst ja gucken wie der Panasonic 734 wird

Sony 85c bekommst du schon mal für 999 
Geh mal kaufda und klapper alle Märkte ab aus deiner Umgebung 

Also Prospekte schauen


----------



## PrincePaul (19. März 2016)

Ja hab ich vorhin auch schon gesehen, richtig gut. War auch letztens beim Saturn, haben Räumungsverkauf gemacht wegen Umzug und waren trotzdem noch teurer als im Internet.
1800€ UVP kommt ja am Ende meistens bei 1500€ Straßenpreis raus. Gucke ich mir nachher mal an.

Welchen 734 meinst du?
Finde nur den CRW, den gibts ja schon seit letztem Jahr und ist auch curved.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. März 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ja hab ich vorhin auch schon gesehen, richtig gut. War auch letztens beim Saturn, haben Räumungsverkauf gemacht wegen Umzug und waren trotzdem noch teurer als im Internet.
> 1800€ UVP kommt ja am Ende meistens bei 1500€ Straßenpreis raus. Gucke ich mir nachher mal an.
> 
> Welchen 734 meinst du?
> Finde nur den CRW, den gibts ja schon seit letztem Jahr und ist auch curved.



Panasonic TX-58DXW734 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist der Nachfolger von 704 kann man sagen 
würde aber bei dem auf paar reviews warten


----------



## PrincePaul (19. März 2016)

Die Specs lesen sich ja schon mal vielversprechend.

Hört sich ja aber echt so an, als ob der X85D und auch der jetzt quasi nächste Woche erscheinen.
Ich warte den März jetzt noch ab und denn schau ich noch mal. Wäre ja mal schön wenn da endlich was kommt.
58" Panasonic für den gleichen Preis ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, auf 3D kann ich verzichten.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. März 2016)

uhh, das hört sich ja nicht so toll an zum X85D:

In short.
-bad contrast (1248:1)
-DCI P3 (85.94%) Less then the X850C
-The best they could calibrate the color to was 1.33 dE!
+369.9 nits (Its brighter then the 850C, but not by much)
-IPS Panel
-Bad uniformity
-No 3D

aus diesem Test:
http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x850d

Ich weiß zwar nicht warum IPS jetzt nen Minuspunkt ist aber evtl sollte ich doch einfach einen 85C aus nem Angebot nehmen.
1195€ ist aktuell das günstige was ich finde.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. April 2016)

Ja hab es auf Rtings auch gesehen.

Hast du dich jetzt für die 85c entschieden? oder willst du auf die test  von Panasonic warten?

Ich hab mir ein Oled TV geholt FHD..
die UHD brauch ich nicht.

LG EG91   Review (55EG91  )

Schwarz ist Schwarz.


----------



## PrincePaul (5. April 2016)

Ja hab mir jetzt den 85C bestellt, wurde heute versand.
Kommt aus Holland für 1099€.

Bin ja mal gespannt 
HDMI Kabel und Antennenkabel ist auch schon heute gekommen. Hoffentlich funktioniert das alles, hab mir natürlich direkt ein Kabel mit HDMI 2.0, 4k 60hz, deepcolor, ethernet und arc geholt...
und was sehe ich auf dem Aufkleber auf der Verpackung, "up to 1080p" & 12Bit color...

naja erstmal testen, ansonsten geht das zurück.

Die Frage ist nur: Wie kann man am besten deepcolor testen?


----------



## Venom89 (5. April 2016)

Jedes HDMI Kabel kann arc 3D und was weis ich. Das ist nur Marketing. Reingefallen


----------



## PrincePaul (5. April 2016)

Es geht ja auch um 4k 60hz und Deep color.
Was heißt reingefallen, du weißt doch gar nicht was ich für das Kabel gezahlt habe?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

Wenn du es zurückschicken willst kann es nix aus der günstigen Ecke sein , der wahre Freak behält es und beschriftet den Artikel mit Leergeld


----------



## PrincePaul (5. April 2016)

Ich teste das erstmal und dann schaun wir weiter, vielleicht funktioniert es ja.
Sind ja auch nur 2 m, also mit Verlusten sollte man da zumindest schon mal nicht zu kämpfen haben.
Hauptsache ich bin zuhause wenn die den TV liefern, ich glaub in mein Auto passt der mit Karton gar nicht rein


----------



## Venom89 (5. April 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um 4k 60hz und Deep color.
> Was heißt reingefallen, du weißt doch gar nicht was ich für das Kabel gezahlt habe?!



Jeder hat doch ein HDMI Kabel zuhause, oder nicht? . Was soll dem der Unterschied zwischen einem Kabel 4K und Deep Color und ohne sein?  

Alles nur um Kabel zu verkaufen, Fall nicht drauf rein.


----------



## PrincePaul (5. April 2016)

Wir werdens sehen, hab noch nen altes hier liegen, kann das ja auch mal testen.
Das neue hat 10€ gekostet... also who cares?!
Ein billigkabel könnte es evtl. auch, denn wären es vielleicht nur 5€ gewesen... ist glaub auch egal


----------



## Venom89 (5. April 2016)

Mir ging es ja nur darum dich darüber aufzuklären


----------



## Ralle82 (5. April 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Jeder hat doch ein HDMI Kabel zuhause, oder nicht? . Was soll dem der Unterschied zwischen einem Kabel 4K und Deep Color und ohne sein?
> 
> Alles nur um Kabel zu verkaufen, Fall nicht drauf rein.



Klar ist es meist Marketing! Wenn es aber darum geht, 4K@60Hz (am besten noch mit vollem Farbraum) über max. 5 Meter auf den Schirm zu bringen, dann darf schonmal auf eine gewisse Qualität (Schirmung etc.) geachtet werden... Hier blieb es -aus eigener Erfahrung- bei dem ein oder anderen "Billig-Kabel" schwarz.


----------



## Venom89 (5. April 2016)

Mir ging es nur um die marketing Floskeln nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das auch ein Kabel eine gewisse Qualität aufweisen sollte sollte jedem klar sein


----------



## PrincePaul (20. April 2016)

So hier ist er, bin super zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt muss ich noch am perfekten Couch Gaming Setup feilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell ist der PC in der Abstellkammer und kann per Funksteckdose eingeschaltet werden, ein HDMI Kabel geht momentan zum TV und ein USB 3.0 Kabel geht im Kabelkanal zur Couch.

Hier soll später noch ein USB 3.0 Hub und ein Bluray Laufwerk platz finden.

Der momentane Audio Weg geht vom PC zum TV und denn über ARC zum Receiver, da der aktuelle AVR kein 4k unterstützt.
Wenn ich den gegen ein neues Onkyo Modell ersetzt habe, geht natürlich alles über den AVR.

Geplant ist jetzt noch ein Ambilight mittels Raspberry Pi, mal schaun


----------



## Venom89 (20. April 2016)

So jetzt muss du nur noch die Lautsprecher aus den Ecken holen. Wenigstens bündig mit der Front des Sideboards. Kompaktlautsprecher wären wohl eher angesagt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PrincePaul (21. April 2016)

Ja ich war noch am Kabelkanal im Gange... ist jetzt bündig.
Hatte die LS wie gesagt schon vor dieser Wohnung, neue kaufen werde ich garantiert nicht, man wird ja nicht wieder kleiner 

Hab mir noch mal bisschen was zur Dämpfung bzw Absorption geholt - hat auf jedenfall noch mal einiges gebracht.
Denke, ich werde mir noch mal son kleinen Teppich holen und den vor die Couch legen, das hat als netten Nebeneffekt auch noch etwas Dämpfung.

Bin ja echt mal gespannt was das DIY Ambilight noch so zur Atmosphäre beitragen wird.


----------



## heartcell (3. Juni 2016)

suche auch einen: 55" 4k HDR 
hier mein thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...gselektronik/428037-neuer-4k-fernseher-2.html
bräuchte auch hilfe.


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2016)

Also ich bin bisher super zufrieden mit dem Sony KD55 x8508c und jetzt gerade wurde ja noch DVB-T2 HD live geschaltet - funktioniert auch super und schön in 1080p TV gucken 
Macht auch am PC angeschlossen, beim Zocken eine super Figur.


----------



## heartcell (7. Juni 2016)

könnt ihr mir was über den hier sagen: Grundig 55 VLX 8582 BP


----------



## Icedaft (7. Juni 2016)

Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen, gib 200€ mehr aus und freue Dich über ein perfektes Bild: Sony KD-55X8505C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## apostoli (8. Juni 2016)

*55&quot; 4K TV - Nur welcher, Sony oder Samsung?*

Entschuldigt bitte, darf ich hier mal einen ähnliche Frage stellen, obwohl das nicht mein Thread ist ?


----------



## PrincePaul (8. Juni 2016)

Klar! Immer raus damit.


----------



## apostoli (8. Juni 2016)

Heute war ich mei Media Markt und wollte den Samsung kaufen : SAMSUNG LED TV UE75H6470 75 Zoll - Media Markt

Der Verkäufer wollte mir aber weiß machen das ich lieber einen UHD kaufen sollte, nämlich den Sony : SONY LED TV KD-75X8505C 75 Zoll - Media Markt

Nun meine Frage. Sollte man wirklich jetzt schon auf UHD setzen oder ist das Unfug? Der Sitzabstand zwischen Couch und Fernseher beträgt fast 4,5 Meter bei mir.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn UHD noch nicht wirklich unterstützt wird mangels Material, so ist die höhere Auflösung auch hochskaliert ein Genuss. Beim PC macht man es ja nicht anders (Downsampling) oder nutzt direkt einen Monitor mit WQHD oder UHD.

Bei Netflix gibt es aber schon einiges an Auswahl in UHD, wenn es auch nicht die Masse darstellt. ein 75er in FHD würde ich mir persönlich nicht antun wollen... (ich habe den Sony KD-55X8505C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und genieße die Bildqualität jeden Tag aufs neue).


----------



## apostoli (8. Juni 2016)

*55&quot; 4K TV - Nur welcher, Sony oder Samsung?*

Also geht die Empfehlung klar zum UHD tv ? Obwohl es noch nicht ausreichend Material gibt. Die 3D Funktion hätte der wohl auch nicht. Die neuen TVs sollen wohl alle ohne 3D auf den Markt kommen da diese wohl nicht angenommen wird.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Juni 2016)

Beide Sonys haben 3D (aktiv) aber keine Brillen dabei. Ich würde bei der Entfernung aber eine kleinere Diagonale (55 oder 65") wählen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## apostoli (8. Juni 2016)

Sorry das war der falsche empfohlene TV. Den hier wollte mir verkaufen : SAMSUNG LED TV UE75JU6450U 75 Zoll - Media Markt

Ein Ausstellungsstück.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juni 2016)

Kostet? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## apostoli (9. Juni 2016)

*55&quot; 4K TV - Nur welcher, Sony oder Samsung?*

Der soll 3490 kosten weil es der Aussteller ist und es gibt den 500 Euro Gutschein dazu.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juni 2016)

1. Wäre der mir auf die Entfernung zu groß, das ist als wenn Du im Kino nur noch einen Platz auf dem Parkett in der 1. Reihe bekommst (man verrenkt sich den Kopf um das ganze Bild zu erfassen).
2. Ausstattungsseitig finde ich das Teil etwas blass für den Preis, 3D und ein Dual-Tuner sollten dafür schon mit drin sein.

Ich würde lieber auf 10" verzichten mit 65" eine Nummer kleiner nehmen und mit besserer Ausstattung und besserem Bild sogar noch rund 1.300€ sparen ->Für das gesparte Geld hat man schon die Basis für eine anständige Surroundanlage.

Sony KD-65X8509C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## apostoli (9. Juni 2016)

Die Surround Anlage habe ich schon seit letztem Jahr. Ich fand die Ausstattung auch etwas mager. Zu groß finde ich den nicht. Klar würden auch 65" reichen. Stimmt das das 3D nicht angenommen wird und das man den neuen tv's darauf verzichtet ?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juni 2016)

Ja, hat sich mangels verfügbaren Materials wohl nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## apostoli (9. Juni 2016)

Also kann ich auf die Funktion verzichten.


----------



## nonamez78 (9. Juni 2016)

corcoran2 schrieb:


> Sony hat in den letzten Jahren bildtechnisch stark nachgelassen, während Samsung inzwischen zur Spitze gehören...



Da wird Jeder seine eigene Meinung haben, aber von meiner Seite ganz klar Einspruch.

Ich stelle nach einem kompletten Neukauf 2014 gerade alles von Samsung auf Sony um. Gekauft wurden damals nur Modelle der F8090 Reihe (46, 55 und 75 Zoll), mit dem Bild war ich sehr zufrieden, mit dem nie in den Griff bekommenen 24p Gezuckel aber nicht.
Nach nun über 2 Jahren stand 4K an und was Samsung da liefert geht gar nicht. Die Bildleistung muss sich hinter zu dünnen Gehäusen verstecken, Die ganzen Curved Display folgen einem Mode-Tick und verschlimmern Technik-Fehler nur weiter. Die bunte Abstimmung der Standard Profile muss man mögen, ich finde es nur unecht.

Da gefallen mir die aktuellen Sony Geräte um Längen besser. Bestellt sind aktuell ein KD75XD9405 (Wohnzimmer, noch nicht geliefert), ein KD55XD9305 (Schlafzimmer, noch nicht geliefert) und ein Sony KD-49X8308 (Hobbyraum und fürs Töchterchen, bereits geliefert und aufgebaut).
Alle drei Modelle folgen eher einem extrem schlichten Stil, die normalen Fernbedienungen (Knochen) fassen sich gut an und die Bedienung ist logisch. Vom Bild habe ich erst den 49" im dunklen Raum testen können, aber selbst dieser hat schon eine wirklich beachtliche Bildleistung (ich würde sie knapp über den UE46F8090 stellen, den wir noch im Schlafzimmer haben).

Dank Android TV wird so und so bald alles zu einer Glaubensfrage, aber ich sehe Sony wieder zu alten Stärken zurück kommen, Samsungs Hochphase ist für mich aber spätestens mit den Curved Displays beendet worden, als man sich eher als Stil-Ikone verstand, als konsequent Dinge wie Local Dimming aufs Maximum zu treiben.


----------



## apostoli (9. Juni 2016)

Nun war ich in einer anderen Filiale und der Verkäufer machte einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck. [emoji1360] er empfiehlt nun den : SAMSUNG LED TV UE75KS8090 75 Zoll - Media Markt
Und kann mir den für 5200,- verkaufen. Dazu gibt es 500,- als Gutschein und 300,- von Samsung als Cashback Aktion zurück. Wäre somit bei 4400,- 
Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juni 2016)

Wenn Du bereit bist für 20" mehr, 3200€ mehr auf den Tisch zu legen, es ist Dein Geld. 

Ich finde 1.200€ schon verdammt viel Geld für einen Fernseher, jedem Tierchen sein plasierchen...


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2016)

Kannst ja den hier mal ansehen. 
Hisense H65MEC5550 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hisense H65mec5550 vs. H65m5500, Kaufberatung Fernseher - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Oktober 2016)

Gibt mal wieder ein kleines Update, jetzt hat der TV ein 4k 60Hz fähiges Ambilight bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit dem TV selber bin ich immer noch super zufrieden. Nur eine Sache nervt... teilweise zufällige Neustarts... ab und zu kommen die mal vor, aber keine Ahnung in welchem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2016)

So, und jetzt bitte eine detaillierte Anleitung samt Bildern und Links zu den Einzelteilen...


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Oktober 2016)

HAHA 
Ich schreibe dazu gerade eine Anleitung auf meinem Blog:
[DIY] TV Upgrade mittels Ambilight Teil 1 | hardwarepoint

gerade das 4k Setup ist allerdings deutlich teurer, als ein normales 1080p Setup.
Preislich je nach größe  des TVs muss man grob mit 180-200€ rechnen, beim 4k Setup wird es noch mal 200€ teurer. Hat man schon einen AVR mit integriertem Splitter wird es wieder minimal günstiger.

Es braucht leider viele einzelne Geräte und Konverter.
Gesteuert wird alles mit einem Raspberry Pi. Über einen HDMI Splitter greift man sich das Signal, welches zum TV läuft ab und führt es über einen HDMI zu CVBS Converter und USB Video Grabber dem Pi zu, welcher dann die Farben für die LEDs berechnet.

Auf der Power Pi Seite gibt es auch ein sehr gutes How To:
Ambilight fur jedes HDMI-Gerat! Die ultimative Schritt-fur-Schritt Anleitung – PowerPi


----------



## wobix (19. Oktober 2016)

sehr geil... ich bin im Moment dabei soetwas für meine 120" Leinwand zu planen.
Bin mir mit den Abständen der LEDs zur Wand noch nicht sicher.
Wieviel Abstand haben die bei dir?
Sind diese gerade oder leicht angewinkelt?
Sind die LEDs auf maximaler Helligkeit?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Oktober 2016)

Abstand ist ca 15cm zur Wand und ich habe Dreiecksleisten genommen und sie dort aufgeklebt, sodass sie angewinkelt sind.
Auf den Bildern waren sie aber noch platt aufgeklebt, außer beim Regenbogen Bild.
Helligkeit müsste maximal sein, weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Software das je nach Bedarf anpasst.

Sollte auf jedenfall schon relativ dunkel im Raum sein, damit man es wirklich genießen kann.

Bei 120" legst natürlich schon richtig was auf den Tisch für die LEDs. Also für 5m habe ich über Aliexpress ca. 50€ bezahlt.


Ich hab auch noch nicht die Farben kalibriert... irgendwie noch nicht zu gekommen. Sieht aber trotzdem schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## time-machine (19. Oktober 2016)

Schau mal bei Panasonic!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Oktober 2016)

Ja, aber wir wollen ja was vernünftiges 
Bei mir sind es z.B. jetzt über 100 LEDs, dann wird es natürlich viel feiner, als die Panasonic Lösung mit nur sehr wenigen LEDs und auch nur an den Seiten.

Gibt es das bei Panasonic überhaupt noch bei aktuellen 4k TVs?


----------



## time-machine (19. Oktober 2016)

Bei Pana nicht, nein hat aber meines Erachtens das beste panel.
Ambilight kann man sich ja dann selber basteln nur warum bei der Bildqualität sparen?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wobix (20. Oktober 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Abstand ist ca 15cm zur Wand und ich habe Dreiecksleisten genommen und sie dort aufgeklebt, sodass sie angewinkelt sind.
> Auf den Bildern waren sie aber noch platt aufgeklebt, außer beim Regenbogen Bild.
> Helligkeit müsste maximal sein, weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Software das je nach Bedarf anpasst.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antworten, ich hatte mir jetzt diese hier rausgesucht
160 LED WS2801 IC Dream Color 5050 RGB LED Streifen Addressable 32LED/M 5V DC  | eBay
Das sind 32 LEDs/m sind es bei dir mehr?
Ich denke durch die größe der Leinwand sollte die "geringe" Anzahl nicht weiter tragisch sein.

Genau das mit den Dreiecksleisten habe ich auch schon überlegt, hatte aber befürchtet, dass der Abstrahlwinkel dadurch zu groß wird und dementsprechend links und rechts andere Gegenstände beleuchtet werden.
Aber gute Information, danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Oktober 2016)

time-machine schrieb:


> Bei Pana nicht, nein hat aber meines Erachtens das beste panel.
> Ambilight kann man sich ja dann selber basteln nur warum bei der Bildqualität sparen?




Achso, ich dachte wir sind noch beim Ambilight xD

@wobix: Ich nutze den den gleichen Strip. Also auch 32 LEDs pro Meter und auch WS2801


----------



## time-machine (20. Oktober 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte wir sind noch beim Ambilight xD
> 
> @time-machine: Ich nutze den den gleichen Strip. Also auch 32 LEDs pro Meter und auch WS2801



Steuerst du dann per raspi an richtig?
Ich hab damals auch an philips gedacht und musste mich entscheiden zwischen ambilight(LCD tv) oder plasma TV ohne ambilight
Ich habe mich dann für den Panasonic plasma entschieden.
Ich finde dieses graue schwarz bei LCD einfach schrecklich und ghosting weitaus mehr.
Den Plasma werde ich behalten bis OLED bezahlbar wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Oktober 2016)

richtig, mit nem 3er. Wobei Leistungsmäßig, wenn nur Ambilight drauf läuft, ist es glaube egal welches Pi man hat.
Aber ich nutzte es auch als Retro Spielekonsole, da sollte man dann schon das RPI 3 haben.


----------

